# Using The Same Coax For Cable Internet And VIP 622 Sat Input



## bzowk (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello All - 

I am trying to find the best way (if possible) to hook up both my Comcast cable modem and DISH VIP 622 Satellite inputs (between unit and actual dish) on the same coax cable.

Currently, I have two coax cables from my actual dish --> splitter in the cable box on my house making it one coax cable --> my receiver. I believe that DISH also somehow ran my TV2 out through the same line, but am not home to check and make sure. 

My cable modem is currently on a seperate coax line going to a different room where it's hooked up to a wireless router. Since so many of my devices beside my VIP622 require ethernet (VIP622, PS3, XBOX 360, AppleTV, Computer, etc), I have programmed and set up wireless bridge using DD-WRT so that I can have a physical switch there.

My goal is to figure out the best way to run the cable modem over the same coax as the Satellite coax (diplexors?) so that I can remove the entire wireless bridge set up. It's worked well for about a year, but it can cut out sometimes and since I just introduced another device that transmits using the 2.4 Ghz range, it cuts off completely.

Please let me know what you think would be my best solution. Thanks! - Ben


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not a great idea at all - 

but if you insist - you will need a pair of diplexers (one to join satellite / cable and one to seperate them out again)


----------



## bzowk (Mar 24, 2010)

Why's that? Too much interference?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

bzowk said:


> Why's that? Too much interference?


More like they will each blame the other if there is a problem. (based on intereference issues)


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm running Fios TV, local channels only, on the same coax cable as I am with Dish Network. I've found with Fios, It’s very similar to Cable Company’s technology after it’s all said and done from the fiber optic box. Since if you notice, the STB is actually the same, Motorola series and use a cablecard to view encrypted TV channels. 

My experiment from last month: 
I’ve tried to run encrypted TV channels, Fios Internet to and from the wireless router, unencrypted TV channels in-conjunction with Dishnetwork on the same coax cable. Combining one, two, or three on 5-2400 MHz Signal Splitters, 40-2300 MHz Diplexer splitters. 

The problem I ran into is once you go beyond two or more 1000 MHz signals on the same coax, they tend to become messed up. Since the unencrypted TV channels are well below 1000 MHz and Dishnetwork signal is well above 2000 MHz, they do not interfere using diplexers. I inquired numerous times on various website forums about this very subject before I attempted and everyone concluded with that it could NOT be done. 

Well its working great for me.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The satellite signals start at 950 MHz, and digital cable normally goes higher than that, so they would interfere.

*IF* you have filters on your cable line blocking frequencies above about 750 MHz, which are usually installed if you just have "basic analog cable", then diplexing may work. But be prepared for it not to work, because that's a common result.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

It works fine normally. if you have your tv2 output on the same line then that may interfere. cable internet signal is normally at 541Mhz (return signal at a separate very low ~40). the vhf basic cable signals go up to 750. dishs allowable channels for tv2 are all in the 500's


----------



## hotmoosettu (Apr 13, 2010)

This might help the OP: I ran into this situation this weekend. I've got Dish and now cable internet as well. I wanted to have my router in the basement w/ the HT gear (ps3 and computer mainly) so I could have them hard wired. I figured it would be simple enough to take the current coax for sat, tape another one to the attic entry point, pull it through and have two, one for each. I got in the attic and saw where the cable went down, and knowing where it came out, figured it would be impossible to run a second one. But I tried anyway and the cable wouldn't even budge in the wall. Dang....

So I'm getting cleaned up and I figure, why not see if I can run satellite and internet thru the same cable, and just split it once it gets in the basement closet? I didn't figure it would work but it was at least worth a try. So the dish comes in and gets split, one to the basement receiver and another to the spare bedroom (Dish 722 feeds both from the basement in case you're wondering). I took the feed for the basement, and using a standard splitter, put the cable internet and dish, in the two out portions of the splitter, and hooked the current coax to the basement into the in side of the splitter. I then went to the basement and split that cable into two separate feeds, one to the dish receiver and one to the modem. It all works beautifully! I was able to record three shows and watch two different shows (from DVR) all while doing speed tests and maintaining my full 15mb service!

I realize that I should have to use a diplexer instead of a splitter on both ends of this, but I didn't. I used a simple RCA brand 3-way splitter. I've tried finding a reason for this on other forums but haven't gotten a definitive answer. Any thoughts?


----------

